# Must Have Pigs



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well up by our Cabin I have killed Feral Hogs but have never seen any sign here.

Today we was driving home from Church. There had been a Coyote hanging on the Fence by where I hunt for the last month. Today there is 3 Feral Hogs hanging on the Fence.

Told my wife I can't see anyone hauling them any distance just to hang on the Fence :nanner: Give me more to hunt.

big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Figure out how to hang a trail camera to keep an eye on that fence.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> Figure out how to hang a trail camera to keep an eye on that fence.


 I think you misunderstood. Whomever is killing them is hanging them on the Fence. Common practice here.

big rockpile


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Why would they hang them on the fence????


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Janis R said:


> Why would they hang them on the fence????


 To Show off. They do it with Spoonbill and Flathead Catfish Heads too.

I'm starting another Thread showing.

big rockpile


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Done to some extent in OK. I've seen lots of catfish heads on posts.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Texas does it too...


----------

